# From the city and new to hay



## renol (May 8, 2017)

Greetings one and all. I'm currently a city resident and occasional rural property assistant/manager/caretaker for my folks. We're new to what I'll call country living and I'm learning a lot about farm stuff and a bit here and there about crops.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome aboard.

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome renol.

There is a lot to soak up. once you get the country/farm terminology down pat it gets easier.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome to haytalk.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT and country living.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Bale it dry. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome. You won't find a place any where on the net with more knowledgeable helpful friendly people...


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome!

Find some old guy and ride around with him for a day. Or go to the local diner for breakfast a couple of mornings. You can learn a lot there.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

E220 said:


> Welcome!
> Find some old guy and ride around with him for a day. Or go to the local diner for breakfast a couple of mornings. You can learn a lot there.


You can definitely learn a lot there --- some of it might even be useful!   :lol:

Welcome to Haytalk!

Dave


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Bale it dry. That's all you need to know.


Not exactly as hay can get too dry then one needs to bale with dew moisture on the hay.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Not exactly as hay can get too dry then one needs to bale with dew moisture on the hay.


Hay doesn't ever get too dry in NW Indiana.

Regards, Mike


----------

